# Litter training?



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

It is possible to (litter train) a poodle, specifically a tpoo. I just wondered if it could be done, as if i were to get a tpoo, nobody would be home during the day. He'd get a full walk in the morning, and evening of course. I could find someone to give him a quick stroke and let him out to excrete his err... waste at lunchtime if not! But I thought this method would be better, quicker and easier. I don't want you to think we would be neglecting our poodle for that is not the case but it is difficult in a household where both parents work. There would be a cat to keep the tpoo company and we could install a cat flap to give him acsess inside and outside all day while we couldnt be there with him.many thanks


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I guess it's possible, it must be because they do make litter for dogs, but as a whole, I think that they tend to "get" wee wee pads easier then litter.
Does anybody here have a Tpoo that uses litter? I tried it ages ago, and they just thought that it was a sandbox to play in, and emerged with their eyes and ears full of litter, so back to pads we went!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think as TinyPoodles says, you would end up with a huge mess. And if the idea is for the cat and dog to share a litter tray, there is a reason why most cat owners keep the trays where dogs can't reach them - too many dogs consider cats err ... waste to be a delectable treat!

I'd also be wary of giving a dog free access to the outside when I was not there to supervise - they are at risk of theft, of accidents, attack by other dogs, of developing unwanted habits like barking at people or vehicles passing by - and of irritating neighbours so much they may take the law into their own hands. Far better to arrange for someone to let him out during the day, or, even better, organise a dog walker and daycare.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

depending on how much space you have indoors and whether you want to go through the maintenance, there is something on the market called patio park (and similar products). just google the name. it's something i've thought of possibly using for my dog at some point if i ever live in an apartment and have a balcony. i admit not having to read any reviews, etc., so i would counsel doing that, too, in case you have any thoughts of purchasing the product. 

if you have a doggy door and yard, you could also try to arrange for the door to open into an enclosed area that would keep your pet from being able to have the free run of the yard but still be able to go to a potty area. something like a dog run. just a thought.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Charlie uses litter box lined with wee wee pads. Get the litter box for dog, not cat. I bought mine from amazon.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with NEVER letting a toy poodle out in the yard unsupervised! Especially if you live somewhere where there are hawks, eagles, owls, coyotes, bob cats etc.


----------



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for all replies, there's a lot to think about!
I agree pee pads do sound better than litter, I might have to keep the dog away from cat litter tray someone mentioned! Do they poo on pee pads though?
I really like the idea of enclosing a small amount of the garden via a dog flap so the dog can still go outside but not where he could be at risk. I didn't think leaving a tpoo with the run of the garden was a good idea, just suggesting it (however I live in the UK so there isn't that many predators that would try and eat him except other pets and neighbors!) 
I was thinking about daycare before, getting someone to come round and play with him for half an hour and lunchtime like fetch in the garden or something would be great. However they can be expensive, especially if you need it everyday! I could ask neighbors or friends with dogs as they may be happy to help out without a charge but it is not really fair to rely on them or ask them to do it everyday  I get that a tpoo care and stuff won't be cheap but so far found nobody near that will walk a dog for half an hour for £5. That's £25 a week every week. I may look into alternatives that are not quite so expensive like if I put an ad out maybe there would be people willing to get some experience if they wanted to be a vet or something. 
Thanks very much for help, i really appreciate it thanks! :angel:


----------



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

patk said:


> depending on how much space you have indoors and whether you want to go through the maintenance, there is something on the market called patio park (and similar products). just google the name. it's something i've thought of possibly using for my dog at some point if i ever live in an apartment and have a balcony. i admit not having to read any reviews, etc., so i would counsel doing that, too, in case you have any thoughts of purchasing the product.
> 
> if you have a doggy door and yard, you could also try to arrange for the door to open into an enclosed area that would keep your pet from being able to have the free run of the yard but still be able to go to a potty area. something like a dog run. just a thought.


couldn't find patio park, but do you mean something like this, to connect to the house via a small dog flap.
Heavy Duty Large Puppy/dog pen/cage/cages/whelping. 3 sizes available!!! | eBay
the largest size is 8ftx4ft which is large enough for a tpoo to stretch it's legs in, maybe a little run around. With a few toys and stuff it could be quite cosy for a little tpoo!
your thoughts?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

??? said:


> Thanks for all replies, there's a lot to think about!
> *I agree pee pads do sound better than litter, I might have to keep the dog away from cat litter tray someone mentioned! Do they poo on pee pads though?*I really like the idea of enclosing a small amount of the garden via a dog flap so the dog can still go outside but not where he could be at risk. I didn't think leaving a tpoo with the run of the garden was a good idea, just suggesting it (however I live in the UK so there isn't that many predators that would try and eat him except other pets and neighbors!)
> I was thinking about daycare before, getting someone to come round and play with him for half an hour and lunchtime like fetch in the garden or something would be great. However they can be expensive, especially if you need it everyday! I could ask neighbors or friends with dogs as they may be happy to help out without a charge but it is not really fair to rely on them or ask them to do it everyday  I get that a tpoo care and stuff won't be cheap but so far found nobody near that will walk a dog for half an hour for £5. That's £25 a week every week. I may look into alternatives that are not quite so expensive like if I put an ad out maybe there would be people willing to get some experience if they wanted to be a vet or something.
> Thanks very much for help, i really appreciate it thanks! :angel:


They do pee and poop on pads (my girls use pads exclusively) - But I hope that you realize that they are not like cats - they don't instinctively use a litter box - most will instinctively not pee or poop in their own bed, but it's entirely up to you to TEACH them where to do it (and where not to do it) - they have no instinctive behavior on that.

I raised 3 Tpoo puppies while I was working full time, and it can be done - what I did was to take two full weeks off from work when the puppy arrived, and literally devoted every moment to that puppy - had them solidly pad trained, crate trained and trained to not have separation anxiety when I went out before the 2 weeks was finished. They had to be free feeding, as a puppy cannot go that long between meals. Set them up in 2 x-large crates, one with the pad, one with the food, bed, water, and super safe things to chew. Give them tons of attention and activity before and after work, and also had them sleep in bed with me starting pretty young.
I remember trying to go home to see them at lunchtime, and it was a big mistake - would come up, wake up a soundly sleeping puppy, and that half hour was not enough time to spend - she would get all hyped up, and would be so upset that the fun was over so quickly - so I learned better to let her sleep, and have the fun when I got home!

Also, maybe daycare's are different in different places - but around here, they basically allow the dogs to run amuck - total wild time, peeing and pooping everywhere - absolutely no reinforcement of manners or housebreaking. I don't love the idea of daycare for adult dogs, but NEVER would consider it for a puppy (at least not around here).

++Please note that my puppies were 13-16 weeks old when I got them from the breeder - I doubt that this would work for an 8 week old pup!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Yes, I agree with Tinypoodles that it is up to you to train them to use the litter box. It can be done though. I work 9-10 hrs/day and still have time to train my two tpoos. Charlie learned it so fast that my head spin in disbelief while it took Edison awhile to get the wee wee pad let alone the litter box.

Charlie (12-14lbs) is big enough to pee outside but Edison is way too small to be outside to pee.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

??? said:


> couldn't find patio park, but do you mean something like this, to connect to the house via a small dog flap.
> Heavy Duty Large Puppy/dog pen/cage/cages/whelping. 3 sizes available!!! | eBay
> the largest size is 8ftx4ft which is large enough for a tpoo to stretch it's legs in, maybe a little run around. With a few toys and stuff it could be quite cosy for a little tpoo!
> your thoughts?


here's the url for patio park: Patio Park - Patio Park

re the pen - assuming your neighborhood is safe from dog thieves, unkind neighbors and predatory animals, the one thing i would worry about is making sure there's a top on it - you might even want it to make sure it's solid so that if it rains, at least the area does not get too soggy. remember, now, i have no expertise in this. i've just thought about some things i might consider doing myself. not the same as knowing for sure what works.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I have lots chi clients that use litter. Also pee pad s and turf. Different brands of turf are softer and more real. I have turf in my bank yard. I think dogs would love and use the potty park easily. I guess you have to mow it? If you want to go the fake turf way, just take it outside and get it peed on. Dogs can always smell it even if you clean it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

I don't mean to be rude, but could somebody explain how patio park works. I actually found the ULR for it, but thought it was the wrong one! I see how it can help with litter training, but not with playing safley outside when unable to supervise :ahhhhh: . It doesn't really say on the website so if somebody could explain that, it would be great.

Secondly, regarding the playpen idea, i play on getting or making a roof for a cage similar to this and using it so tpoo can play! Also any other suggestions as to how the dog could play safely while I was away would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

sorry i am really impatient and i know this thread is kind of old but if someone could reply to my previous thread, i would be VERY grateful. Thanks! :angel2:


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

Day care options... I have no experience with pee pads etc. but I thought one option for dog walker would be a responsible student also the receptionist at my vet does pet sitting and if you live close to the vet that might be a option. We have something here called sitter city/ people sign up saying they are looking for work as a pet sitter a nanny or house cleaner. I was able to work out a deal for her to come 5 days a week and clean my house anyway good luck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would never let a puppy or a dog outside, even in a "secure" pen, when I was not there to supervise closely - there have been a lot of thefts in the UK recently, and it is just not worth the risk. I'd do it the old fashioned way. Puppy proof a room with hard floors - kitchen, bathroom, or utility - making sure there are no flexes that can be reached, all cupboards are securely locked, and everything breakable/chewable/potentially dangerous has been put away. Set up a pen (lots online and on eBay - it doesn't need to be super strong for a small puppy but needs to be robust enough to be safe), and put the puppy's crate/bed in there, with safe toys and chews, and a toilet area as far from the bed as possible. Ideally use turf, but puppy pads will do as long as you are prepared to go through a phase of teaching the pup that rugs, cushions and blankets are not pads!

Take as much time off work as you can to settle the puppy, and start training. Whenever you are home, don't skimp on house training - rewarding every pee and poo outside. Think in terms of needing to reward a dozen outside for every one inside! 

Take a look at the long-term confinement set up described on Dog Star Daily: Puppy's First Week at Home (8-9 weeks) | Dog Star Daily


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

fjm,

Thank you for the link. This is how I trained Charlie and Edison as well. The result is great.


----------



## ??? (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for quick response! Sorry I am so impatient, haha
I do like the idea of dog walking in the middle of the day but I know it can be expensive (cheapest actual walkers I could find would be £25 a week :/) I have friends who work part time and have dogs, could see if i could work something out with them but i feel it is mean to rely on them. I think a student would be the best option, who might want experience or certainly not be as expensive.

Thanks for the reply regarding the pen, I am not totally sure if it would be a good idea but it is an option, I will definatley take into account and research what you have said. I agree with you, it is dangerous to leave them out without supervision. I am lucky that my (maybe moving house) potential back garden is not accessible from road side but maybe the back? not sure, anyway i will not rule it out but not a very convincing option.

I'd just like to say that i am not planning on getting a puppy, i would actually prefer an older rescue dog who perhaps knows a few things already but more than happy to train if necessary. all the same I am just about to read the linked article! 

Thanks very much for all the help but none of the ideas jump out at me as being the best. I know it's never going to perfect and am very grateful for suggestions given already but any more even ideas would be brilliant I feel i am racking my brains :alberteinstein: for some as well. Thanks a lot. Wow that was long!


----------

